# Regurgitation



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I personally would not. I would rather switch to canned food or moisten food. Also would certainly wait a couple hours before feeding again.


----------



## linnie81 (Feb 29, 2012)

We put 1/2 the amount of the dry food she eats in the Vitamix this morning to make a powder and then added warm water to make a gruel.Kept her bowl raised while she ate. Kept her upright for 30 minutes and she kept the food down all morning. Just gave her a second feeding and did the same thing.Fingers crossed.:crossfing


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

In the past when our kids have had an upset tummy, we would give them white rice with fat free chicken breasts cooked in broth. It seemed to coat their tummy. We would then start mixing their kibble back into it. But if it continued and they couldn't keep the rice down, we would get them into the vet no later than within 2 days.


----------



## linnie81 (Feb 29, 2012)

Thank you for the suggestions. Her food doesn't make it to the stomach.What I have learned about regurgitation is that it is food that stays in the esophagus. There is no retching-just a urp and a pile of unchewed food and saliva comes up.The stomach acids never get a chance to work on the food.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I've had dogs that ate fast and regurgitated occasionally. I never had a problem letting the dog eat the regurgitated food, that is how wolves feed their puppies. Usually the second time it's eaten we didn't have the problem again. As the same dog aged, I did increase the amount of times/day that the dog ate, that did help. We ended up with 3x/day. Which is tough if you can't get home for lunch. Does you dog have any problems drinking water or holding water?


----------



## linnie81 (Feb 29, 2012)

Thank you for the post. She has no problem with water. In fact, just lately her water consumption has increased with no regurgitation. But we live in Colorado and it has been extremely dry.We think that 3 hours after she ate, she drank so much that it brought up the food in her esophagus.Then she got into a pattern of doing that after every meal. She has an issue with raised bumps on her tongue from licking everything in sight. We had one biopsied 6 years ago, and it came back as an enlarged taste bud,her tongue looks like she has pieces of cauliflower on it, that does make it difficult for her to drink, so she drinks a long time when she is thirsty.So far so good with making her food into a gruel, she has kept her food down for 2 days. Thank you for the suggestion of 3 feedings. We will go to that.:wave:


----------

